# Has anyone tried this?



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I found this:
http://www.bigalspets.ca/reptiles/repti ... 100-w.html
and am wondering if anyone has tried it? It's slightly less expensive than the regular CHE bulbs, and it says that it screws into a standard porcelain incandescent lamp - does that mean any regular lamp?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Pretty sure it's the same thing.


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

That's what I use. I don't know know what you mean by a "regular CHE" but that one's just a bulb that emits heat and no light. I thought that's what a normal CHE was XD.

If you don't have a heat lamp made with a porcelain socket, I suggest getting one. They're safer with these sorts of things because they wont be damaged by the heat.(by regular lamp I imagined a desk lamp!)

EDIT: Typos.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a normal CHE!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe you use the same as I? But the one in the link looks like a CHE but just a bit different in form. Here we've got these (so those are normal for me  ):


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, those are the two "standard" shapes that CHEs come in. Both are normal and work the same.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

i have exactly this. except mines black but same idea


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw the black ones on their site, the just called them CHE bulbs, these white ones they had labelled "infrared ceramic heat emitter", I thought they might be different because of the infrared, but if they work the same, then I'll just get whichever is less expensive


----------

